# Car guys - what do you think of this?



## MA_PE (May 13, 2011)

1000 HP 5th gen Camaro "rat rod"

opinions?


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2011)

Meh. The owner tried too hard to make it a rat rod. Especially seeing at how rat rods are typically a COMPLETELY different type of car.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 13, 2011)

The whole "rat rod" thing is totally lost on me. I like the power train though.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 13, 2011)

Not a car guy here, but that looks like sh!t to me. To each their own.


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2011)

Rat rod


----------



## DVINNY (May 13, 2011)

^ Just not cool to do, IMO


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2011)

^^^ Cool to do.

Throw in Bettie Page and you reach awesomeness.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to cry...


----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> I just puked a little in my mouth... Dude must have forgotten to take his anti-crazy pills for a couple of months.
> A rat rod is a low buck, high power, the guts are more important than the skin, it ain't pretty but it works, backyard built street cruiser. That abomination is a high dollar, high power, trying to trade cash for street cred, artificially distressed, faux vintage modern coupe.
> 
> But, I didn't pay for it. And I don't have to look at it in my driveway. So, whatever. If that's what the dude wants to spend his money on, I suppose he can. Personally, I would have rather spent half of the cost of that build on hookers and bourbon and then just wasted the rest.


I agree with everything you wrote except for the last line. The money in the "build" would be the pruchase of the car and the performace upgrades which would yield this:

and a 1000HP street camaro would be pretty cool.

There's not much money invloved in destroying the nice finish to give it the "rat rod" look.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2011)

Ive looked into lower versions of these upgrades for my car(and know a few people who have done them) and to get everything up to the 1k hp mark, he spent at least $15k. This would include (at a minimum) upgraded rear differential, axle, transmission, supercharger, exhaust, and engine internals.

I was looking at doing a lower output SC (only 600 hp), and that was going to cost ~$8k because I wouldnt need to upgrade the rest of the drivetrain (its rated to ~650 hp).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2011)

According to Hot Rod Magazine, you can buy it as is for a cool $150,000


----------



## mizzoueng (May 13, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Rat rod


^ That is actually pretty cool. I like the mock "bomb" as the intake.

If it were me, I would have just finished it off and kept the bomber theme by painting it grey and naming it Enola.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 13, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Rat rod
> ...


That's Gay.


----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2011)

^ I see what you did there.


----------



## Mary Faye (May 15, 2011)

A rat rod is a low buck, high power, the guts are more important than the skin, it ain't pretty but it works, backyard built street cruiser. That abomination is a high dollar, high power, trying to trade cash for street cred, artificially distressed, faux vintage modern coupe. - ngnrd

I agree! This looks like they trashed a good car to fake someone out. Definitely NOT "rat rod".


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2011)

I think it looks like crap.

And 1000hp on the street is just silly. Why not just whip out a tape measure and settle the issue once and for all.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2011)

Congrats. He made the new Camaro uglier than it already is.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

I personally would have painted it flat black. Limo-tint the windows, powder-coat the rims, then remove and/or buy custom painted emblems/badges/bowties.

The other, more preferred, way to do this would be to make a "ghost" racer: Strip it down to look like a base V6 model (different bumpers, basic wheels, etc), make it look as basic as possible.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> ngnrd said:
> 
> 
> > I just puked a little in my mouth... Dude must have forgotten to take his anti-crazy pills for a couple of months.
> ...


If that's yours, I want a ride and will pay for gas this weekend.


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ngnrd said:
> ...


not mine and at $4/gallon I wouldn't want to pay for the gas to run thing.


----------



## envirotex (May 16, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> 1000 HP 5th gen Camaro "rat rod"
> opinions?


Totally missing the concept...fail.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

How about this one:

http://www.chevrolet.com/camaro-zl1/?evar1...1_ad_hoc#image1


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2011)

why can't muscle / pony cars come in "stripper" packages anymore (no power anything, no AC, manual, etc...)?


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2011)

If you get the car.....the strippers will follow.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> why can't muscle / pony cars come in "stripper" packages anymore (no power anything, no AC, manual, etc...)?


You can, it just usually costs you double. e.g. - the Challenger Drag Pak, S2000 club racer (not muscle/pony, but at least it was modern), some of the SRT Vipers, etc.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2011)

That's stupid. Who'd a thunk that deleting expensive items makes the car more expensive?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> If you get the car.....the strippers will follow.


The better the car, the better the stripper


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2011)

Get the car, get the stripper, get the VD


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

Thats why you get seat covers.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2011)

So all the stripper does is sit in a seat? Doesn't sound like the stripper is being completely utilized if you ask me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2011)

Its more like laying out a tarp to let her go...


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Get the car, get the stripper, get the VD


You can get VD from a stripper?!?

Yikes, I'm going to run anytime a woman takes her clothes off.


----------



## Master slacker (May 17, 2011)

That's the safest thing to do. That's how I survived my college years.


----------



## D-Day (May 17, 2011)

Looks like something to be proud of.


----------



## David Wooderson (May 17, 2011)

Let me tell you what Melba Toast is packin' right here, all right. We got 4:11 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper, Edelbrock intake, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. We're talkin' some fuckin' muscle.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 17, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I personally would have painted it flat black. Limo-tint the windows, powder-coat the rims, then remove and/or buy custom painted emblems/badges/bowties.
> The other, more preferred, way to do this would be to make a "ghost" racer: Strip it down to look like a base V6 model (different bumpers, basic wheels, etc), make it look as basic as possible.



I am with you. That guy paid someone for that paint "job". Vs a real rat rod just uses whatever he has to make the car go.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 17, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> why can't muscle / pony cars come in "stripper" packages anymore (no power anything, no AC, manual, etc...)?



You can, but only partially.

I got the strip down version of the Trailblazer SS, but it still came with Power Windows, AC, etc. Because this is what the base production line makes.

Most/many cars today aren't even available without power windows or AC. So they would need to make you a special version.

I think Ford has had GT-R versions for the Mustang in the past few years, (which were very stripped down no power anything and no sound proofing) but these are intended mainly as track cars, although they are street legal.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 21, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Strip it down to look like a base V6 model (different bumpers, basic wheels, etc), make it look as basic as possible.


I thought about doing that when I had my '97 Mustang Cobra. Someone decided to swipe the little cobra emblems off the side so I thought about replacing them with the galloping horse emblem that came on the v-6's and running a single coffee can looking exhaust. The only problem is that I'd have had to replace the hood and the front &amp; rear facias as well so it was easier to just replace the cobra emblems.



Kephart P.E. said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > why can't muscle / pony cars come in "stripper" packages anymore (no power anything, no AC, manual, etc...)?
> ...


You're probably thinking about the Cobra R. Depending on the year, some were just stripped down, i.e. no radio, no A/C, etc, versions of the standard Cobra and then some of the later models actually had bigger or modified engines.


----------

